# Impossibilité d'acceder à certains sites



## Orzhoven (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour chère communauté !

Voilà, j'ai quelques problèmes avec mon mac (macbook pro; OSX 10.6; 2,26 GHz et 4 Go de RAM), pour accéder à deux sites : (les deux qui me viennent en tête)

http://viedemerde.fr/ (j'en suis pas friand, mais j'ai remarqué qu'on pouvais pas y accéder via mon ordi)
http://www.memoires-du-monde.fr/ (ça par contre, j'en ai besoin).

Alors, ça ne vient pas de ma connexion internet car depuis mon Ipad, ces deux sites fonctionnent parfaitement.
J'ai essayé de désactiver mon antivirus (iAntiVirus), ainsi que mon coupe-feu, mais rien y fait, ces deux sites restent injoignables.

J'utilise firefox, mais changer de navigateur ne résouds pas le problème.

Par injoignable, j'entends que je reste sur ma page précédente (exemple : via google, j'essaie d'accéder à VDM, je clique sur le lien, et je reste sur la page des résultats google), avec mon petit cercle de chargement qui tourne. Lorsque j'essaie d'entrer directement le lien dans ma barre URL, je tombe sur un magnifique : "Erreur de chargement de la page".

Cela ne vient pas des sites non plus qui fonctionnent pour beaucoup de mes proches.

Voilà, ce problème commence à m'embêter un peu, et j'aimerais trouver une petite solution.

Donc je vous pose l'enigme, et je reviens plus tard, n'hésitez pas à me faire part de vos idées ou à me poser des questions, et j'essaierai d'y répondre avec mes maigres connaissances en informatiques. (par rapport à vous, j'entends).

merci beaucoup !


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2013)

J'ai testé le lien "mémoire du monde" et je tombe sur une page avec ce message:

Database connection error (2): Could not connect to MySQL.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 tu utilises Hamachi, don't you ?


----------



## Orzhoven (6 Mars 2013)

Ah, le site était up, il y a une dizaines de minutes.
mais même mon iPad m'affiche la même page (Database connection error), alors que mon mac charge de façon continue, avant de tomber sur une erreur de chargement.

Edit : Oui, j'ai installé Hamachi sur mon mac, mais pourtant je ne l'ai pas activé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

Bingo, j'ai desinstallé Hamachi, et, oh, magie, ça marche !

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer au moins pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)

Les deux sites ont comme point commun que leur adresse IP commence par 5.

Hamachi est la cause du problème, donc soit tu le désinstalles complètement, soit tu le mets à jour.

Tu peux aussi essayer de lancer Hamachi et de faire "disable filters" (barre de menu).

Regarde ici : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamachi


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2013)

???? comment tu as deviné???

Je n'avais jamais entendu parlé d'Hamachi avant!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)

C'est la troisième fois en quelques mois qu'on a le cas sur le forum.

La première fois, on a mis du temps à trouver, maintenant ça va plus vite 

C'est Polo qui avait levé le lièvre : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-de-connection-a-certains-sites-1202862.html

Autre exemple : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/impossible-dacceder-au-site-http-www-noupe-com-1208061.html


----------



## boddy (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Oui, mais... j'ai pas Hamachi et je ne peux pas ouvrir Mémoires du monde - sauf le cache que me propose Google : http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...r/+&cd=4&hl=fr&ct=clnk&gl=fr&client=firefox-a


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Mars 2013)

Si c'est pas logmein d'Hamachi, ça y ressemble...
Il faudrait faire, dans une fenêtreTerminal:
ifconfig
netsat -r
On y verra plus clair...


----------



## DomiMacMAn (24 Septembre 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Les deux sites ont comme point commun que leur adresse IP commence par 5.
> Hamachi est la cause du problème, donc soit tu le désinstalles complètement, soit tu le mets à jour.
> Tu peux aussi essayer de lancer Hamachi et de faire "disable filters" (barre de menu).
> Regarde ici : Hamachi - Wikipédia



Alors là Bravo! et merci d'avoir citer les sources, ça faisait déjà quelques temps que ça me prenait la tête mais je n'arrivais pas à me résoudre "lâcher le morceau". 
J'avais essayé beaucoup de choses en commençant pas les DNS, puis m'être rendu compte que même avec les utilitaires réseau, l'adresse du site auquel je voulais accéder n'était ni traçable, ni pingable, avoir soupçonné le routeur, être rentré dans les fichiers host en mode terminal, avoir viré HotSpotShield même derrière lequel ça ne fonctionnait pas (et donc qui à mon avis ne fait pas tout ce qu'il devrait faire)  car paradoxalement avec Safari derrière le proxy : hidebuzz.us :: anonymous, uncensored free web browsing. Fast web proxy, 110 Gbit Network. ça marchait
Après avoir lu des tas d'anneries et de réponses à côté de la plaque à des questions pourtant clairement posées, vous venez enfin de me fournir une réponse claire et pertinente ... Il faudrait que j'ai le courage de retourner sur tous les forums sur lesquels je suis passé pour aller demander aux modérateurs de prendre le temps de virer tous les commentaires de ceux qui n'ont rien à dire et qui polluent les résultats de recherche... (ça c'était mon coup de g...) 
(et peut-être même virer le mien qui au final est beaucoup trop long)...

... Donc pour conclure, le site auquel je n'arrivais plus à accéder était bikhir.ma (le bon coin marocain) et Bingo! l'adresse IP est 5.57.... et évidemment j'avais installé Hamachi il y a au moins 3 ou 4 ans et ne l'utilisais plus depuis longtemps et croyais avoir complètement désinstallé => redesinstallation "clean" de Hamachi avec AppCleaner, redémarrage de mon MBP et re "Bingo", ça marche !!!
Encore merci, je dormirais moins bête...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour

J'ai exactement le meme problème et c'est une catastrophe certain de mes sites sont inaccessibles alors qu'ils marchent parfaitement
mais ca le fait sans doute depuis mon alice.box  car quelquesoit l'ordi (macpro , pc ou iphone sur le wifi de la maison) ca ne marche pas

j'ai pas hamachi et j'ai fais un ifconfig
netsat -r

merci pour l'aide



```
ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
	nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	options=b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING>
	ether 00:25:00:f0:3d:52 
	nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
	media: autoselect (<unknown type>)
	status: inactive
en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	options=b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING>
	ether 00:25:00:f0:3c:bb 
	inet6 fe80::225:ff:fef0:3cbb%en1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
	inet 192.168.1.92 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
	media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control>)
	status: active
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078
	lladdr 00:25:4b:ff:fe:fb:2c:f6 
	nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
	media: autoselect <full-duplex>
	status: inactive
utun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1380
	inet6 fe80::511c:1ec7:6d13:eb26%utun0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x7 
	inet6 fdfd:a62a:365a:9679:511c:1ec7:6d13:eb26 prefixlen 64 
	nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
erick-macpro:~ erick$ netsat -r
```


```
netstat -r 
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags        Refs      Use   Netif Expire
default            alicebox           UGSc           36       81     en1
127                localhost          UCS             0        0     lo0
localhost          localhost          UH              7     1030     lo0
169.254            link#5             UCS             0        0     en1
192.168.1          link#5             UCS             1        0     en1
alicebox           0:1c:28:4e:1e:1e   UHLWIir        37      592     en1   1164
erick-macpro.local localhost          UHS             1       25     lo0

Internet6:
Destination        Gateway            Flags         Netif Expire
localhost          localhost          UHL             lo0
fdfd:a62a:365a:967 fe80::511c:1ec7:6d Uc            utun0
fdfd:a62a:365a:967 link#7             UHL             lo0
fe80::%lo0         localhost          UcI             lo0
localhost          link#1             UHLI            lo0
fe80::%en0         link#4             UCI             en0
fe80::%en1         link#5             UCI             en1
erick-macpro.local 0:25:0:f0:3c:bb    UHLI            lo0
fe80::%utun0       fe80::511c:1ec7:6d UcI           utun0
fe80::511c:1ec7:6d link#7             UHLI            lo0
ff01::%lo0         localhost          UmCI            lo0
ff01::%en0         link#4             UmCI            en0
ff01::%en1         link#5             UmCI            en1
ff01::%utun0       fe80::511c:1ec7:6d UmCI          utun0
ff02::%lo0         localhost          UmCI            lo0
ff02::%en0         link#4             UmCI            en0
ff02::%en1         link#5             UmCI            en1
ff02::%utun0       fe80::511c:1ec7:6d UmCI          utun0
erick-macpro:~ erick$
```


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Novembre 2013)

Erickb a dit:


> J'ai exactement le meme problème et c'est une catastrophe certain de mes sites sont inaccessibles alors qu'ils marchent parfaitement
> mais ca le fait sans doute depuis mon alice.box  car quelquesoit l'ordi (macpro , pc ou iphone sur le wifi de la maison) ca ne marche pas


Bonjour,
Alors, ce n'est pas le même pb.
Ton ifconfig et ton netstat sont corrects.
Il y a bien une interface tunnel, mais rien ne va dessus en IPv4

Tu n'arrives pas à joindre certains sites sur internet à partir de chez toi?
As-tu un exemple à donner?
Avec un exemple, on pourra faire d'autres tests pour essayer de comprendre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Alors, ce n'est pas le même pb.
> Ton ifconfig et ton netstat sont corrects.
> Il y a bien une interface tunnel, mais rien ne va dessus en IPv4
> ...



Merci pour ta reponse rapide , que veux tu dire par r*ien ne va dessus en IPv4*  ?

un exemple --> ymages

si je fais un traceroute  je l'atteins sans probleme , mais impossible d'y accéder (depuis 3 ou 4 jours) , ni par FTP, et mes emails qui vont dessus ne marchent pas


```
Start: 26 nov. 2013 16:49:41
Find route from: erick-macpro.localdomain
             to: ymages.com (85.236.156.15 [AS53589]), Max 30 hops, 40 byte packets
Host Names truncated to 32 bytes
 1            alicebox                         (192.168.1.1    ):   0.464      0.425      0.449   
 2            rdsl-wrzb-de01.nw.mediaways.net  (213.20.56.12   ):  21.411     24.275     23.753   
 3            xmws-wrzb-de01-chan-18.nw.mediaw (195.71.236.122 ):  22.414     21.627     21.810   
 4            rmwc-frnk-de01-xe-7-0-2-0.nw.med (195.71.212.217 ):  23.742     23.523     23.981   
 5            rmwc-frnk-de02-xe-5-0-2-0.nw.med (62.53.1.103    ):  48.700   
 5            rmwc-frnk-de02-xe-7-1-0-0.nw.med (62.53.1.107    ):  74.839   
 5            rmwc-frnk-de02-xe-7-0-3-0.nw.med (62.53.1.105    ):  35.493   
 6            rmws-pars-fr01-so-2-1-0-0.nw.med (195.71.134.2   ):  39.893     38.622     44.222   
 7            jaguar-network.sfinx.tm.fr       (194.68.129.128 ):  40.686     41.779     45.026   
 8 AS30781    vl80.er01.par02.jaguar-network.n (85.31.194.174  ):  38.872     38.997     39.014   
 9 AS30781    ge-3-1.bdr1-1.cdg01.planethoster (31.172.233.162 ):  58.443     39.948     47.451   
10 AS53589    v12.core3-1.cdg01.planethoster.n (199.59.246.2   ):  38.926     38.898     39.032   
11 AS53589    vps-ultraperf-302.fr.planethoste (199.188.221.40 ):  45.831     39.399     48.700   
12 AS53589    ymages.com                       (85.236.156.15  ):  44.057     39.746     39.367   
Trace completed 26 nov. 2013 16:49:44
```


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Novembre 2013)

Erickb a dit:


> 0que veux tu dire par r*ien ne va dessus en IPv4*  ?


Quand tu regardes ton netstat -r, il y a les tables de routage IPv4 (Internet) et IPv6 (Internet6).
Dans la table re routage IPv4, les routes passent par en1 (wifi), mais pas par l'interface tunnel (utun0)

Alors, j'accède bien à ton site (ymages.com)
Peux-tu essayer de voir si tu peux te connecter sans passer par un navigateur sur le port http 80 du serveur.
De chez moi, ça passe:
iMac:~ Polo$ telnet 85.236.156.15 80
Trying 85.236.156.15...
Connected to vps437.fr.ns.planethoster.net.

Je vois aussi que ymages.com installe un cooky (Ymages.com).
Essaye d'autoriser les cookies pour voir si c'est ça qui bloque.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Je vois aussi que ymages.com installe un cooky (Ymages.com).
> Essaye d'autoriser les cookies pour voir si c'est ça qui bloque.


j'ai les 5 navigateurs sur PC et MAC et c'est pareil et pareil sur iphone si je suis en WIFI  (en 3g je passe) ,  ça vient de ma box on dirait




Polo35230 a dit:


> Quand tu regardes ton netstat -r, il y a les tables de routage IPv4 (Internet) et IPv6 (Internet6).
> Dans la table re routage IPv4, les routes passent par en1 (wifi), mais pas par l'interface tunnel (utun0)


 c'est sur un VPS  mais je n'accede pas non plus a d'autres sites  qui  marchent tres bien




Polo35230 a dit:


> Peux-tu essayer de voir si tu peux te connecter sans passer par un navigateur sur le port http 80 du serveur.
> De chez moi, ça passe:
> iMac:~ Polo$ telnet 85.236.156.15 80
> Trying 85.236.156.15...
> Connected to vps437.fr.ns.planethoster.net.


j'ignore comment on fait ça , avec quel outil  ?

merci pour ton aide


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Novembre 2013)

Erickb a dit:


> j'ignore comment on fait ça , avec quel outil  ?


Dans une fenêtre Terminal (comme ton traceroute)
C'est l'application Terminal.app du Mac
Tu cliques sur Terminal.app, un fenêtre s'ouvre, et tu tapes la commande: telnet 85.236.156.15 80

Donc, sur toutes tes machines, il y a le pb vers certains sites (pas que les tiens), et ça depuis que es passé sur la Box Alice?
Si c'est le cas, ça me fais penser à un pb de taille de MTU (en gros, le nbre d'octets dans un paquet)
Toujours dans une fenêtre Terminal, peux tu faire un
ping -c 2 -s 1460 -D  85.236.156.15
C'est pour mettre en évidence le pb.

Pour les mails qui ne fonctionnent pas, les mails courts (sans pièces jointes) passent?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Dans une fenêtre Terminal (comme ton traceroute)
> C'est l'application Terminal.app du Mac



mais quelle est la commande ?  ping ou traceroute 85.236.156.15 ? 

erick-macpro:~ erick$ traceroute 85.236.156.15
traceroute to 85.236.156.15 (85.236.156.15), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  alicebox (192.168.1.1)  0.667 ms  0.498 ms  0.558 ms
 2  * * *
 3  * * *
 4  * * *
....
18 * * *


mais si j'essaye d'autres IP  j'ai parfois ce meme resultat et pourtant je peux voir les sites
par exemple youtube.com (173.194.113.137 ) sur quoi je surfe parfaitement -->

traceroute 173.194.113.137 
traceroute to 173.194.113.137 (173.194.113.137), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  alicebox (192.168.1.1)  0.783 ms  0.524 ms  0.523 ms
 2  * * 
etc ....




Polo35230 a dit:


> Donc, sur toutes tes machines, il y a le pb vers certains sites, et ça depuis que es passé sur la Box Alice?


j'ai alice box depuis plus de 3 ans et tout marchait  jusqu'à  jeudi soir dernier, et je n'ai installe aucun logiciel et en plus c'est pareil sur un vieux PC avec windows 7


je viens d'ouvrir un sous domaine gratuit sur un autre serveur pour tester et c'est pareil http://ymages.besaba.com impossible d'acceder a la page car impossible de trouver le serveur

j'ai jamais eu une galere comme ca pour surfer


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Novembre 2013)

Erickb a dit:


> mais quelle est la commande ?  ping ou traceroute 85.236.156.15 ?


telnet 85.236.156.15 80

Fais aussi:
ping -c 2 -s 1460 -D 85.236.156.15


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2013)

erick-macpro:~ erick$ telnet 85.236.156.15 80
Trying 85.236.156.15...
telnet: connect to address 85.236.156.15: Operation timed out
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host


-------------------------


erick-macpro:~ erick$ ping -c 2 -s 1460 -D 85.236.156.15
PING 85.236.156.15 (85.236.156.15): 1460 data bytes
1468 bytes from 85.236.156.15: icmp_seq=0 ttl=55 time=53.404 ms
1468 bytes from 85.236.156.15: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=53.338 ms

--- 85.236.156.15 ping statistics ---
2 packets transmitted, 2 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 53.338/53.371/53.404/0.033 ms


-------------------------


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Novembre 2013)

Bon, alors, le ping long vers ton site marche. Pas de pb de MTU.
Par contre, le telnet vers ce même site, et sur le port http 80 (ne marche pas). Le pb est là. 
Ça marche chez moi.
Quelque chose bloque la comm sur le port 80.

Curieux ton pb.
Les deux traceroute restent bloqués juste après ta box, donc, c'est sur le premier équipement d'Alice. Ils ne sont pas obliger de laisser passer les traceroute, mais en général, tous les FAI le font. En tout cas, chez moi, ça passe.

besaba.com marche chez moi aussi
telnet besaba.com 80
Trying 31.170.165.5...
Connected to besaba.com.

Peux-tu faire un 
ping -c 2 besaba.com
et
telnet besaba.com 80


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, alors, le ping long vers ton site marche. Pas de pb de MTU.
> Par contre, le telnet vers ce même site, et sur le port http 80 (ne marche pas). Le pb est là.
> Ça marche chez moi.
> Quelque chose bloque la comm sur le port 80.
> ...


est ce que ca peut etre un probleme materiel de la alice.box ou bien une config speciale qui bloque ?  est ce que changer de alice box pourrait resoudre ce probleme ?

pour besaba.com
erick-macpro:~ erick$ telnet besaba.com
Trying 31.170.165.5...
telnet: connect to address 31.170.165.5: Operation timed out
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host
erick-macpro:~ erick$ 

erick-macpro:~ erick$ ping -c 2 besaba.com
PING besaba.com (31.170.165.5): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 31.170.165.5: icmp_seq=0 ttl=56 time=57.607 ms
64 bytes from 31.170.165.5: icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=62.124 ms

--- besaba.com ping statistics ---
2 packets transmitted, 2 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 57.607/59.865/62.124/2.259 ms
erick-macpro:~ erick$ 

et pourtant je surfe sans probleme sur besaba.com c'est a n'y rien comprendre

si je fais avec 80
Trying 31.170.165.5...
Connected to besaba.com.
Escape character is '^]'.

et ca cherche sans fin


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Novembre 2013)

Il faut bien faire le telnet sur le port 80.
Le telnet besaba.com 80 est donc bon (tu as connected to besaba.com)
Le ping besaba.com marche aussi.
Donc, via un navigateur, normal que ça marche. PAS de pb sur Welcome to besaba.com - Managed by Hostinger

Ce n'est pas le même pb que ymages.com
Là, il y a bien un pb réseau à partir de chez toi, et en passant par le réseau d'Alice...
Casse-tête...

Bon, si tu t'en sens le courage, il faudrait faire une trace pour essayer de comprendre.
Dans une fenêtre Terminal, tapes la commande:
sudo tcpdump -i en1 -n -c 10 host 85.236.156.15
C'est pour faire une trace réseau (10 lignes de la com avec ymages.com)
Ensuite, dans ton navigateur, tape:
ymages.com
En principe, ça doit défiler dans la fenêtre Terminal. On verra ce que ça donne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Il faut bien faire le telnet sur le port 80.
> Le telnet besaba.com 80 est donc bon (tu as connected to besaba.com)
> Le ping besaba.com marche aussi.
> Donc, via un navigateur, normal que ça marche. PAS de pb sur Welcome to besaba.com - Managed by Hostinger
> ...



le gars de chez planethoster  depuis mon ip me dit que le port 33745 est ouvert   et que  j'ai des connections en UDP
t'as pas une idee ?

peut etre skype ?


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Novembre 2013)

Erickb a dit:


> le gars de chez planethoster  depuis mon ip me dit que le port 33745 est ouvert   et que  j'ai des connections en UDP
> t'as pas une idee ?
> peut etre skype ?


planethoster, c'est ton hébergeur? Tu ne passes pas par un VPN pour aller chez lui?
Il n'y a aucune raison que skype interfère avec ton hébergeur (à moins que tu l'ais appelé par skype, bien sûr...)

Pour le port UDP 33745, je pense que ce qu'il a vu dans ces logs, ce sont les tests de traceroute. 

Par contre, si tu as un contact chez ton hébergeur, fais le test tcpdump que j'ai indiqué dans mon post précédent (#22), et note l'heure a laquelle tu l'as fait, puis demande lui si il a une trace de ta connexion à cette heure là.
Dans son log, il devrait avoir une ouverture de cession TCP sur le port 80.

Le tcpdump de ton côté donnera une indication sur ce qui coince.
A titre d'exemple, voilà ce que j'ai chez moi...
iMac:~ Polo$ sudo tcpdump -i en1 -n -c 10 host 85.236.156.15
Password:
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
20:04:46.342519 IP 192.168.1.14.52591 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags , seq 2422708250, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 3,nop,nop,TS val 845112894 ecr 0,sackOK,eol], length 0
20:04:46.376384 IP 85.236.156.15.80 > 192.168.1.14.52591: Flags [S.], seq 2904299384, ack 2422708251, win 14480, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 401766947 ecr 845112894,nop,wscale 7], length 0
20:04:46.376482 IP 192.168.1.14.52591 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags [.], ack 1, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 845112894 ecr 401766947], length 0
20:04:46.380257 IP 192.168.1.14.52591 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags [P.], seq 1:323, ack 1, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 845112894 ecr 401766947], length 322
20:04:46.408440 IP 85.236.156.15.80 > 192.168.1.14.52591: Flags [.], ack 323, win 122, options [nop,nop,TS val 401766983 ecr 845112894]

Mais, toi, tu n'iras pas si loin. J'espère que ça donnera une indication.
Quelque chose me dit que le pb est chez Alice...
Ce sera le cas si on ne voit qu'une seule ligne dans la trace et que ton hébergeur ne t'ai pas vu arriver.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2013)

> planethoster, c'est ton hébergeur?


oui j'ai un VPS chez eux et les noms de domaines chez Gandi

j'ai listening on en0  et toi en1    , c'est bizarre non ?  mon mac pro est connecte directement à la  alice.box
un detail peut  etre j'ai toute la maison en wifi et  1 imac + 2 mac mini qui marchent sur des devolo dLan 500  par les lignes électriques , mais c'est exactement pareil  meme si je debranche tout

erick-macpro:~ erick$ sudo tcpdump -i en1 -n -c 10 host 85.236.156.15
Password:
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en1, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
20:46:53.458976 IP 192.168.1.92.50802 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags , seq 3925871190, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 4,nop,nop,TS val 340854171 ecr 0,sackOK,eol], length 0
20:46:54.524463 IP 192.168.1.92.50802 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags , seq 3925871190, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 4,nop,nop,TS val 340855228 ecr 0,sackOK,eol], length 0
20:46:55.532493 IP 192.168.1.92.50802 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags , seq 3925871190, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 4,nop,nop,TS val 340856229 ecr 0,sackOK,eol], length 0
20:46:56.537770 IP 192.168.1.92.50802 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags , seq 3925871190, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 4,nop,nop,TS val 340857230 ecr 0,sackOK,eol], length 0
20:46:57.543748 IP 192.168.1.92.50802 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags , seq 3925871190, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 4,nop,nop,TS val 340858231 ecr 0,sackOK,eol], length 0
20:46:58.549372 IP 192.168.1.92.50802 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags , seq 3925871190, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 4,nop,nop,TS val 340859231 ecr 0,sackOK,eol], length 0
20:47:00.563727 IP 192.168.1.92.50802 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags , seq 3925871190, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 4,nop,nop,TS val 340861231 ecr 0,sackOK,eol], length 0
20:47:04.576027 IP 192.168.1.92.50802 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags , seq 3925871190, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,eol], length 0
20:47:12.647163 IP 192.168.1.92.50802 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags , seq 3925871190, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,eol], length 0
20:47:28.719394 IP 192.168.1.92.50802 > 85.236.156.15.80: Flags , seq 3925871190, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,eol], length 0

10 packets captured
2794 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel
erick-macpro:~ erick$


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Novembre 2013)

La trace est bonne. Tu es bien en en1...
Le pb n'est pas chez toi...

Sur la trace, on voit que ton mac demande une ouverture de session de type "TCP SYN" (c'est le Flags ), mais le serveur distant ne répond pas. S'il répondait, on devrait avoir une réponse de type "SYN ACK" C'est le Flags [S.]
Comme le mac ne reçoit pas de réponse, il insiste et envoie plusieurs fois la demande d'ouverture de session(Flags ). Mais il n'a jamais de réponse. Le pb est là

Alors, on ne maîtrise pas l'ensemble de la chaîne de liaison, mais il y a de fortes chances que ton hébergeur n'ait pas reçu cette demande d'ouverture de session (TCP SYN). S'il est en mesure de te le confirmer, il faudra voir avec ton FAI et lui demander pourquoi cette adresse (85.236.156.15) ne passe pas sur le port tcp 80. Dis lui aussi que le traceroute de cette adresse s'arrête après ta box; Donc, c'est une machine de son réseau qui la bloque.
Si ton hébergeur reçoit la demande d'ouverture de session, et n'y répond pas, le pb est chez lui.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2013)

genial , merci pour ta reponse !

autant te dire que pour moi tout ca reste tres hermetique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2013)

Je voulais encore te remercier car j'ai pu bien expliquer aux techniciens de mon FAI qui est O2 en Allemagne , et eux non plus ne peuvent joindre ces noms de domaines  donc ils en concluent que c'est un problème chez eux et pas de ma box


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Novembre 2013)

Ton petit pb m'a permis de me balader sur tes sites de photos et d'y prendre du plaisir.
Et puis, j'aime beaucoup la vallée d'Aspe.
Comprenne qui pourra...


----------



## tontonduson (23 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,je viens de rallumer mon MacBook Pro de 2010 (il me semble),et je viens de me rendre compte que certain sites sont inaccessible (iphonesoft,gizmodo pour ne citer que eux).je ne comprend pas d'où cela peu venir...je précise que j'ai fait un partage de connection de mon iphone pour voir si cela venait de la box,sans succès...les tests de différent navigateur n'y change rien...
Je suis à 2 doigt de passer sous maverick (je suis sous lion),mais j'ai peur que ça ne change rien,et que en plus mon mac sois lent...
Merci de m'aide je suis dans une impasse!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Ton petit pb m'a permis de me balader sur tes sites de photos et d'y prendre du plaisir.
> Et puis, j'aime beaucoup la vallée d'Aspe.
> Comprenne qui pourra...


Tu connais bien la vallée d'Aspe  ?  j'habitais à Etsaut


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Décembre 2013)

tontonduson a dit:


> Bonjour,je viens de rallumer mon MacBook Pro de 2010 (il me semble),et je viens de me rendre compte que certain sites sont inaccessible (iphonesoft,gizmodo pour ne citer que eux).je ne comprend pas d'où cela peu venir...je précise que j'ai fait un partage de connection de mon iphone pour voir si cela venait de la box,sans succès...les tests de différent navigateur n'y change rien...
> Je suis à 2 doigt de passer sous maverick (je suis sous lion),mais j'ai peur que ça ne change rien,et que en plus mon mac sois lent...
> Merci de m'aide je suis dans une impasse!


As-tu utilisé logmein d'Hamashi à une époque?

Dans une fenêtre Terminal, peux-tu faire un ifconfig  , et regarder si tu as une interface ham0 STP?


----------



## tontonduson (23 Décembre 2013)

Oui j'ai installer logmein,et je l'ai supprimer en regardant que vous parliez de ça,mais je sais pas si tout est bien desinstal.
Sinon pour le ifconfig je fait ça comment?

Édit:je fait ifconfig dans le terminal,je doit regarder quoi et ou?
Edit2:j'ai pris en photo ce que ça me marque,je met un lien mega pour le jpeg 

https://mega.co.nz/#!1dgwkIpC!6QPUvV_mmjcgW-xlgd-J0f5jSEtUzC2cwhtynfIdkUQ


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Décembre 2013)

Il faut, après avoir tapé la commande ifconfig dans le Terminal, regarder si tu n'a pas quelque chose comme ça
5 link#7 UC 2 0 ham0
5.255.255.255 ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff UHLWbI 0 4 ham0

Toujours dans une fenêtre Terminal, peux-tu taper la commande:
netstat -r
C'est pour voir la table de routage du Mac. As-tu une ligne qui commence comme ça:
5.0.0.0
En principe, ça doit être le cas.

En réalité, Logmein utilisait à une époque les adresses IP du réseau 5.0.0.0/8 pour leur VPN, alors que ce sont des adresses publiques. Ils créaient donc une route 5.0.0.0 qui envoyait sur leur serveur VPN. Grossière erreur des gens dHamachi...
L'impact était que tous les sites qui avaient une adresse IP commençant par 5 ne marchaient pas. Bref...

Si tu as bien cette ligne, dans une fenêtre Terminal, il faudra taper la commande:
sudo route delete 5.0.0.0
Ensuite, reboote ton Mac. Ça devrait être bon.


----------

